# Electrician thinking about moving to the usa



## Redbearded1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, I recently had a lightbulb about moving to the us from Canada. My fiancé has dual citizenship (Canada/US) but has lived in Canada most her life. I am a journeyman Electrician that owns his own business. I have oilfield electrical experience as well as commercial and residential.

I was thinking about texas,arizona,new mexico as possibilities and was curious about the demand for skilled workers in the states. what hoops would I have to jump through to move down there and start working? 

Thanks a lot for any advice you folks can give.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go:
Visas for Mexican and Canadian NAFTA Professional Workers

The other option is marriage.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Redbearded1 said:


> Hello, I recently had a lightbulb about moving to the us from Canada. My fiancé has dual citizenship (Canada/US) but has lived in Canada most her life. I am a journeyman Electrician that owns his own business. I have oilfield electrical experience as well as commercial and residential.
> 
> I was thinking about texas,arizona,new mexico as possibilities and was curious about the demand for skilled workers in the states. what hoops would I have to jump through to move down there and start working?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any advice you folks can give.


there are no visas for tradepeople as such ..... 
you would need a degree check the 
nafta list


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Check the U.S. tax laws which can be a major, continous and expensive hoop to hop through. As a dual citizen your fiancé may know this. If not, then you are both in for a wake-up call...look carefully before you leap...


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

I know at work we are finding it hard to get any trades in Arizona and there's a fair bit of construction going on in Phoenix. I'm based in Chicago but we have a few jobs in AZ. 

You should look at the relevant H&S courses, I recommend doing the OSHA 10 Hr course online before you get to the US and study the Electrical codes of the state you will be moving too. You're probably better off working for a company to get experience first and then apply for your own electrical license.

Good luck!


----------

